# R32/R33 gtr 4wd straight cut dog box



## M K (Aug 23, 2015)

I am after a 4wd r32/r33 straight cut dog box if anybody has or knows of one for sale, must be in perfect working order

Please PM me as I***8217;m not on here that often

Thanks
Marc


----------

